# Is It Possible To Replace My Uploaded Youtube Video With A New Version?



## Somnamna (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi All,

I have uploaded several music videos to YouTube that I have made from .mp3's and .jpg's using "Windows Movie Maker".

I have recently discovered a way of making the sound in these videos high quality stereo, so I want to replace the original videos I have uploaded with new, better quality ones. But I can't see how.

What I've done with some of them is to delete the old video and upload a new one giving it exactly the same name and information as the old one, but the problem is that all the comments and view "counts" that existed for the original video get deleted too. So I just want to update the video.

Is this possible?

I've tried accessing the YouTube "remixer" (http://www.youtube.com/ytremixer) but I always get the error message "Unable to connect to remote service", so I don't know if this facility would do what I want to do.

I'm hoping someone will say "Yes, that'll do it but you must wait until it's available in your area". That would be nice


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Somnamna said:


> I'm hoping someone will say "Yes, that'll do it but you must wait until it's available in your area". That would be nice


They probably look at your location and conclude if you can't say it you can't do it.


----------



## Somnamna (Jun 3, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> They probably look at your location and conclude if you can't say it you can't do it.


Thanks for keeping this thread alive :up: , but I don't understand what you're trying to say! 

Thailand's international internet access has been pretty bad for several months, although it has had some good days. But I don't know why I can't access the "Youtube Remixer" or whether it'll let me replace the video with an updated one.

Hopefully someone doing a search for "Youtube Remixer" or "You Tube Remixer" will see this post. (Do you think I've mentioned enough variations of "YoutubeRemixer" yet?  )


----------

